# Back on trt ...can you get gains?!



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

I did trt for roughly 6 weeks about 2 years ago.  Didn't really have the funds but now I'm in a much better financial situation. I just had my first injection today my test level was 425 and I'm on 150mg per week.  My diet and training are on point so much I now work the at the gym and personal train just be completely dedicated.  In the coming weeks say 10+ weeks can I see any gains or is the dose just too low?. Also what fat loss can I expect?. Remember diet is definitely on point.! Any help or input is much appreciated..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2018)

I would love to hear why you stopped trt after 6 weeks. 

But to answer your question...

Of course you can build muscle. Huge doses of steroids aren't required for growing. It just goes quicker while on a bigger dose. 

As for fat loss, you may not notice it much if at all.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

How many times have you had your levels checked?


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

I stopped before because I just couldn't afford it.. now I'm older and wiser and have plenty to cover the cost and am excited to see what results it brings not just muscle building but mood ,focus ,etc.
I'll have my results in a few days I'm hoping I'll post levels then. I'm still so new to all this and my head is spinning ! Glad to have you guys around I come from a small town and even trt is taboo so I can't really talk to anyone.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

Bullseye once 2 weeks ago and I had blood drawn today and will have drawn in 3 more weeks according to doctor.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

As PoB said you can definitely gain on TRT levels.  I've been on TRT for over 6 years now and had very good gains at the beginning before cycling.  Just don't expect to see results right away like you would on a higher dose.  I would say i really started noticing gains around week 9.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys that helped a lot .


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Bullseye once 2 weeks ago and I had blood drawn today and will have drawn in 3 more weeks according to doctor.



Just hope you get to feeling better


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 10, 2018)

150mg test c no AI is my sweet spot on the trt 

anything over that is spillover start seeing water retention boobies and pimples 

took me a year of fishing around with single and twice a week injections several blood works to get it right 

the glory of being on the test a dialed in trt level is the even flow 

vs when I was not on trt would have good days and bad days in the gym sleeping and moods

if that makes any sense  when it comes to helping with Gaines


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

That makes perfect sense thank you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2018)

425 isn't that low to begin with but the number really doesn't dictate how someone feels. You'll definitely have more energy and just a overall better feeling. Like the others said the gains won't be outrageous but they will come especially with good nutrition and training. Train hard and heavy. You will recover faster and be able to push it harder in the gym. Good luck


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> 425 isn't that low to begin with but the number really doesn't dictate how someone feels. You'll definitely have more energy and just a overall better feeling. Like the others said the gains won't be outrageous but they will come especially with good nutrition and training. Train hard and heavy. You will recover faster and be able to push it harder in the gym. Good luck



I know when my levels were In that range I f lt bad too,mine hast to be a lot higher for me to function good


----------



## IHI (Jan 10, 2018)

I tested at 210 then 198 total that started my trt journey. 120mg/wk trt puts me at 640-660 range every year at my annual check up. 

Before trt, i was dead in the water, stuck on an endless platuea and couldnt get bigger/stronger the 7 months it took to get my first shot after those months of doctor bouncing/testing/mri.

long story, spent next 5yrs trt making gains like any healthy normal male. No huge jumps, just solid steady gains that never hit a wall like I did with low t.

so yes, diet in check, work out in check- you will make gains like a younger male version of yourself vs the gains youd be making at your age even in a “normal for your age” test level.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 10, 2018)

Personally, I think going from chronically low testosterone levels to the high end of normal you're going to see some very nice results in the gym with solid training and diet.  Like the brothers said, expect slow steady gains, and those are the ones that last.  Wether or not you see this, however, the important benefits are the ones like better sleep, better focus, better mood,etc...Quality of life issues.  And you're not going to hear anybody complain about better wood.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

All great stuff guys!...yea my diet and training are doing great! I'm no stranger to the gym just a stranger to anabolics.  I've always been skeptical of trt because of the cost:  and I think I'm on the same leg as you guys I figure slow steady gains would be what I see( mainly because of diet) and I feel it will only improve once I start sleeping better and have more energy...now some days I can crush the gym but some days it crushes me! I'm hoping those days are over!!


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

***page not leg!


----------



## IHI (Jan 10, 2018)

No, there will still be plenty of days in your future the gym will win, ya cant win them all. But like the saying goes, you keep at it so even if you lose the battle, you still win the war.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

Fair enough! Hopefully the gyms wins less and less from here on out


----------



## PFM (Jan 10, 2018)

150mgs puts me right around 1000ng/dl or the test levels of a 17 year old. If you can't make gains you're eating and training like a pussy.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

I should be just fine then..I train hard and I eat like no other..took a while to work up to that level but I feel like I'm finally there. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 10, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Personally, I think going from chronically low testosterone levels to the high end of normal you're going to see some very nice results in the gym with solid training and diet.  Like the brothers said, expect slow steady gains, and those are the ones that last.  Wether or not you see this, however, the important benefits are the ones like better sleep, better focus, better mood,etc...Quality of life issues.  And you're not going to hear anybody complain about better wood.



Bricks pretty well nailed it.  Effects were more subtle than I thought they would be, especially at first.  You will start seeing steady gains in the gym like when you were younger.  One day you will wake up and realize you just fell a hell of lot better than did before you got on it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 10, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> Bricks pretty well nailed it.  Effects were more subtle than I thought they would be, especially at first.  You will start seeing steady gains in the gym like when you were younger.  One day you will wake up and realize you just fell a hell of lot better than did before you got on it.



Amen to this!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2018)

Gains come from training, food and rest


----------



## Freshno (Jan 11, 2018)

They have me at 200 a week, I was at about 150 a week and mine was only @around 550


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I did trt for roughly 6 weeks about 2 years ago.  Didn't really have the funds but now I'm in a much better financial situation. I just had my first injection today my test level was 425 and I'm on 150mg per week.  My diet and training are on point so much I now work the at the gym and personal train just be completely dedicated.  In the coming weeks say 10+ weeks can I see any gains or is the dose just too low?. Also what fat loss can I expect?. Remember diet is definitely on point.! Any help or input is much appreciated..


Your body is either in a state of anabolism or catabolism. There is no in between. Yes if you have low test levels and you increase your hormone levels synthetically you will see improvement. If u didn't, HRT wouldn't be a "thing". Those "gains" will be dose specific as are all gains in relation to anabolic drug use.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 2, 2018)

When I started my TRT journey six years ago I didn’t think I needed the therapy.  I went to work, came home, had something to eat, worked out if I had the energy, and spent time with my wife until it was time to go to bed.  That was my routine, day-in-day-out, rinse and repeat. 

TRT gave me back my drive, and I suspect you’ll find the same.  It’s benefits are just as much psychological as they are physiological.  You’ll want to train more, you’ll want to progress, you’ll want to win.

You’ll see gains.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> When I started my TRT journey six years ago I didn’t think I needed the therapy.  I went to work, came home, had something to eat, worked out if I had the energy, and spent time with my wife until it was time to go to bed.  That was my routine, day-in-day-out, rinse and repeat.
> 
> TRT gave me back my drive, and I suspect you’ll find the same.  It’s benefits are just as much psychological as they are physiological.  You’ll want to train more, you’ll want to progress, you’ll want to win.
> 
> You’ll see gains.



8 weeks in and feeling amazing!!


----------

